# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رتبه بین9هزارتا10000 تو منطقه2 ورشته تجربی میانگین درصد های عمومی و تخصصی چقدر باش؟

## _saeed_

برای رتبه بین9000هزارتا10000 تو منطقه2 ورشته تجربی با معدل نهایی سوم 18.20 میانگین عمومی واختصاصی چقدرباید باشه؟تو کارنامه هام که توسایت قلمچی هست نگاه میکنم مثلا یک کارنامه هست که درصداش بالاتره ویکی دیگه که درصداش پایین تره ولی هر دو حدودا رتبشون یکیه.گیج شدم کلا کمک کنید بگید تا برام روشن بشه.

----------


## Amin97

عمومیارو 40 بزن اختصاصیارم بالا 20 بزن  زیر 10 هزاری

----------


## _saeed_

> عمومیارو 40 بزن اختصاصیارم بالا 20 بزن  زیر 10 هزاری


واقعا!!! از کجا اینقدر مطمئنی؟

----------


## AmirAria

اونا تاثیر قطعی معدل دارن برای همینه 
به نظرم کارنامه های 92 که تاثیر مثبت بود رو ببینی هم یه کمکی بهت بکنه

----------


## Amin97

> واقعا!!! از کجا اینقدر مطمئنی؟


مطمئا نیستم ! ولی تخمین رتبه کنکور سراسری

----------


## _saeed_

> اونا تاثیر قطعی معدل دارن برای همینه 
> به نظرم کارنامه های 92 که تاثیر مثبت بود رو ببینی هم یه کمکی بهت بکنه


فکرنکنم قابل اعتمادباشه اون سال احتمالا میانگین درصد اختصاصی نسبت به امسال بالاتر بوده باشه چون 92 نسبت به94اسون تر بود

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


برای رتبه بین9000هزارتا10000 تو منطقه2 ورشته تجربی با معدل نهایی سوم 18.20 میانگین عمومی واختصاصی چقدرباید باشه؟تو کارنامه هام که توسایت قلمچی هست نگاه میکنم مثلا یک کارنامه هست که درصداش بالاتره ویکی دیگه که درصداش پایین تره ولی هر دو حدودا رتبشون یکیه.گیج شدم کلا کمک کنید بگید تا برام روشن بشه.


چه جالب سوالت مثل تاپیک چن روز پیش منه.جالبه تو هم به من کارنامه های قلمچی رو پیشنهاد کردی ، عمومی ها 50 تا 60 تخصصی ها 20تا 30 فک کنم کمتر از 10000بشه*

----------


## _saeed_

> *
> 
> چه جالب سوالت مثل تاپیک چن روز پیش منه.جالبه تو هم به من کارنامه های قلمچی رو پیشنهاد کردی ، عمومی ها 50 تا 60 تخصصی ها 20تا 30 فک کنم کمتر از 10000بشه*


درسته ولی اون موقع فکر نمیکردم انقدر کارنامه ها باه متفاوت باشن شرمنده

----------


## iDuff

شما اگر دنبال موفقیتی برو درس بخون نه اینکه دنبال این حاشیه ها باشی

----------


## _saeed_

> شما اگر دنبال موفقیتی برو درس بخون نه اینکه دنبال این حاشیه ها باشی


باید بدونم درصدای مورد نیاز هدفم چیه.

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


درسته ولی اون موقع فکر نمیکردم انقدر کارنامه ها باه متفاوت باشن شرمنده


دشمنت*

----------


## iDuff

> باید بدونم درصدای مورد نیاز هدفم چیه.


شما باید نهایت تلاشت رو بکنی نه اینکه دنبال درصد باشی

اینا بهونه واسه در رفتن از زیر درسه

----------


## _saeed_

> شما باید نهایت تلاشت رو بکنی نه اینکه دنبال درصد باشی
> 
> اینا بهونه واسه در رفتن از زیر درسه


حرفون درسته ولی میخوام بدونم  به چه درصدایی باید برسم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

چرا نمیخونی و همش دنبال درصد ورتبه ایی؟​

----------


## _saeed_

> چرا نمیخونی و همش دنبال درصد ورتبه ایی؟​


ایشالا بعد اینکه تو این زمینه مطمئن شدم

----------


## rezagmi

> برای رتبه بین9000هزارتا10000 تو منطقه2 ورشته تجربی با معدل نهایی سوم 18.20 میانگین عمومی واختصاصی چقدرباید باشه؟تو کارنامه هام که توسایت قلمچی هست نگاه میکنم مثلا یک کارنامه هست که درصداش بالاتره ویکی دیگه که درصداش پایین تره ولی هر دو حدودا رتبشون یکیه.گیج شدم کلا کمک کنید بگید تا برام روشن بشه.


گزینه دو استفاده بکن
دقیقا میفهمی
درصد با توجه به معدل فرق میکنه
مثلا من معدلم ی نمره بالاتر بود رتبه ام ی 700 800 تایی پایین تر می اومد :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _saeed_

> گزینه دو استفاده بکن
> دقیقا میفهمی
> درصد با توجه به معدل فرق میکنه
> مثلا من معدلم ی نمره بالاتر بود رتبه ام ی 700 800 تایی پایین تر می اومد


من عضوش نیستم .یه خواهش ازتون داشتم میتونین برام تخمین بزنین؟ اگه شما عضوین.

----------


## _saeed_

بقیه نظری ندارن؟

----------


## zaniarsobhani

بشین و به درصد فکرکن اونوقت 5000میشی

----------


## _saeed_

> بشین و به درصد فکرکن اونوقت 5000میشی


داداش ببین من پارسال رتبم25000 منطقه2شد به خاطر همین به خانواده گفتم گه یه سال دیگه بزارید بمونم تا رتبه پزشکی رو بیارم درصورتی که من خودم میدونستم اصلا پزشکی رو دوست ندارم ولی میخواستم رتبه لازم پزشکی رو بیارم وبعد تصمیم بگیرم برای اینده وبا توجه به رتبه خوبم دستم باز باشه ولی به خاطر کم کاری هایی تا الان خوب نخونم  به خاطر همین میخوام بدونم کاری که تو این یک ماه ونیم میکنم حتما منو به رتبه زیر10000هزار برسونه تا حداقل جلو خانواده وفامیل ضایع نشم به خاطر همین الان دچار وسواس شدیدی شدم وهر جور برنامه میریزم یه جور بهش شک میکنم که نکنه منو به رتبه حداقلم نرسونه.

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


بقیه نظری ندارن؟



داداش اول اینکه اینقد لینک تاپیکاتو تو تاپیکای نا مربوط نفرس
دوم اینکه عمومی ها رو میانگین 55% و  زیست 45 و میانگین شیمی ،ریاضی و فیزیک رو 30% بزن....
موفق باشی*

----------


## _saeed_

> *
> داداش اول اینکه اینقد لینک تاپیکاتو تو تاپیکای نا مربوط نفرس
> دوم اینکه عمومی ها رو میانگین 55% و  زیست 45 و میانگین شیمی ،ریاضی و فیزیک رو 30% بزن....
> موفق باشی*


لینک این تاپیکو تو  هیچ تاپیک دیگه نفرستادم.
شما مطمئنی این درصدارو باید زد این درصدا یکم واس این رتبه زیاد نیست ؟از رو تخمین گزینه2 گفتی؟

----------


## a.ka

تو این زمان باقی مانده زیر 8000 شدنم کار خیلی عجیبی نیست و شدنیه !

----------


## NilouMH

چیو میخوای؟ بگو برات تخمین بزنم 
البته با معدل خودم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


لینک این تاپیکو تو  هیچ تاپیک دیگه نفرستادم.
شما مطمئنی این درصدارو باید زد این درصدا یکم واس این رتبه زیاد نیست ؟از رو تخمین گزینه2 گفتی؟


تاپیکای قبلیت....
داداش احساس میکنم بار اولته میخای کنکور بدی.......؟؟؟
مگه این درصدا ،دقیقن عین درصدای کنکورته؟؟
پارسال من فک میکردم شیمی 70 بزنم....شد 55....
تو راهنمایی میخای بعد هر  کی راهنماییت میکنه،میگی :واقعا؟؟؟؟
خب اگه باور نمیکنی وقت خودتو بقیه رو نگیر دیگه....*

----------


## _saeed_

> چیو میخوای؟ بگو برات تخمین بزنم 
> البته با معدل خودم


برای زیر10000هزارشدن تومنطقه2 منطقه2 چه درصدایی تو عمومی اختصاصی به طور میانگین لازمه؟میشه معدلتونم بگید معل من18.20 هستش

----------


## thedude

این درصد های دوستم برای سال 94: زیست:29 فیزیک21 ریاضی:15 شیمی:12 زمین:0 ادب:18 دینی:56 زبان:75 عربی44 13 هزار منطقه 2 شد با معدل 16  برای زیر 10 هزار هم 10 درصد روی اینا بکشیحله شایدم 5 درصدحالا برو بشین بخون دیگه تاپیک نزن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NilouMH

> برای زیر10000هزارشدن تومنطقه2 منطقه2 چه درصدایی تو عمومی اختصاصی به طور میانگین لازمه؟میشه معدلتونم بگید معل من18.20 هستش


مم معدلم 19.90 هست 
با معدل من این درصدا


Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## _saeed_

> این درصد های دوستم برای سال 94: زیست:29 فیزیک21 ریاضی:15 شیمی:12 زمین:0 ادب:18 دینی:56 زبان:75 عربی44 13 هزار منطقه 2 شد با معدل 16  برای زیر 10 هزار هم 10 درصد روی اینا بکشیحله شایدم 5 درصدحالا برو بشین بخون دیگه تاپیک نزن


معدل من18.20هستش پس بهترم میارم .ممنون

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NilouMH


مم معدلم 19.90 هست 
با معدل من این درصدا


Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


عزیزم زیر گروه 1 ه....
واسه زیر گروه 2 میخاد*

----------


## NilouMH

> *
> عزیزم زیر گروه 1 ه....
> واسه زیر گروه 2 میخاد*


اوکی الان دوباره می تخمینم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


معدل من18.20هستش پس بهترم میارم .ممنون


معدل دیگه تأثیر چندانی نداره...در حد همون درصدا که گفتم بخون....
موفق میشی*

----------


## _saeed_

> اوکی الان دوباره می تخمینم


ببخشید تو زحمت افتادین ولی باری 9000هزار تا 10000میخوام

----------


## NilouMH



----------


## _saeed_

> *
> معدل دیگه تأثیر چندانی نداره...در حد همون درصدا که گفتم بخون....
> موفق میشی*


داداش اون طرف با اینکه تاثیر منفی معل داشت 13000هزار اورد حالا اگه تاثییر مثبت باشه که به نفعشه بخوصوص برای منی که معدلم 18.20هستش حالا چرا اینو گفتی دلیل خاصی داره رو اون درصدا اصرار میکنی؟(درضمن شما فرق منطقه2 وزیرگروه2 رو نمیفهمی؟)

----------


## _saeed_

> 


خیلی خیلی ممنونم به نظرت با توجه به معدلم که18.20 هستش و امسال تاثییر مثبته باید بالاتر از اینا بزنم؟زیرگروه یکو میخواستم اون داداش گمرات کرد ببخشیدا

----------


## NilouMH

واقعیتش توی این مورد اطلاعاتی ندارم که بالاتر یا پایینتر باید بزنی dan_gh بیشتر میتونن راهنماییت کنن

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## _saeed_

> واقعیتش توی این مورد اطلاعاتی ندارم که بالاتر یا پایینتر باید بزنی dan_gh بیشتر میتونن راهنماییت کنن
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


تو زیرگروه1 و4هم اگه بگی برای 9000تا10000هزار چه درصدایی میخواد ممنون میشم

----------


## NilouMH

> تو زیرگروه1 و4هم اگه بگی برای 9000تا10000هزار چه درصدایی میخواد ممنون میشم


توی زیر گروه 1 و 4 هم حساب کردم همین درصدارو میخواد

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## _saeed_

> توی زیر گروه 1 و 4 هم حساب کردم همین درصدارو میخواد
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


واقعا متشکرم.ایشالا شماهم موفق بشین وبه هدفتون برسین

----------


## NilouMH

> واقعا متشکرم.ایشالا شماهم موفق بشین وبه هدفتون برسین


خواهش میکنم
موفق باشین

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


داداش اون طرف با اینکه تاثیر منفی معل داشت 13000هزار اورد حالا اگه تاثییر مثبت باشه که به نفعشه بخوصوص برای منی که معدلم 18.20هستش حالا چرا اینو گفتی دلیل خاصی داره رو اون درصدا اصرار میکنی؟(درضمن شما فرق منطقه2 وزیرگروه2 رو نمیفهمی؟)


اوه زیر گروه 2 رو نگفتی که....!!
درصدایی که گفتم به جز شیمی،یکی 10 % کم کن...
اگه تونستی 10% زمین هم بزن
میانگین عمومی رو بیار رو 40-35%*

----------


## rezagmi

> من عضوش نیستم .یه خواهش ازتون داشتم میتونین برام تخمین بزنین؟ اگه شما عضوین.


نه متاسفانه
چون نمرات کتبی هر فرد رو اول عضویت در سایت میگیره بر اساس اون تخمین میزنه و نمرات قابل تغییر نیستند خودت باید عضو بشی نمراتت رو وارد بکنی جدیدا ی 15 هزار هم هزینه میگیره برا تخمین ولی فکر کنم ارزشش رو داشته باشه فردا پس فردا موقع انتخاب رشته هم کمکتون مبکنه

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

واسه زیر 10000 منطقه دو میانگین 35-40 عمومی و میانگین 25_30 اختصاصی میخواد

دوستانی که گفتن میانگین اختصاصی 55 عمومی 60 والا چی بگم بهتون

----------


## Milad98

*40 عمومی
20 اختصاصی

از روی کارنامه های کنکوری گفتم.*

----------


## Milad98

> باید بدونم درصدای مورد نیاز هدفم چیه.


*بعداز 4,5 تاتاپیک 
بالاخره فهمیدی چند چندی؟*

----------


## پریسان1375

> *
> تاپیکای قبلیت....
> داداش احساس میکنم بار اولته میخای کنکور بدی.......؟؟؟
> مگه این درصدا ،دقیقن عین درصدای کنکورته؟؟
> پارسال من فک میکردم شیمی 70 بزنم....شد 55....
> تو راهنمایی میخای بعد هر  کی راهنماییت میکنه،میگی :واقعا؟؟؟؟
> خب اگه باور نمیکنی وقت خودتو بقیه رو نگیر دیگه....*


درصدایی که شما گفتین خیلی بهتر از ده هزار میشه

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پریسان1375


درصدایی که شما گفتین خیلی بهتر از ده هزار میشه


درصدایی که گفتم :میانگین عمومی : 35-40%-اختصاصی شیمی 30،زیست 35%،فیزیک و ریاضی 20%،زمین 10%...
دست بالا گرفتم چون مسلما اینا عین درصدای کنکورش نیس....
واسه هیچکس نیس....چیزی که تخمین میزنه،با نتیجه،متفاوته....*

----------

